# Oakville Obedience Trials



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Standard poodles had a very successful weekend in the Oakville (Ontario) Obedience Trials!!
> On Saturday, my silver boy completed his Pre-Novice title. My friend, Renee and her black standard poodle, Piper, got two Utility legs (their first time in the Utility ring, I might add!) which was good for two second placements! Absolutely awesome!!
> On Sunday, my friend Dawn and her brown standard, Torin, got two Novice legs (again, their first kick at Novice) AND they were tied for High in Trial, but lost it in a run-off!! WOW!!
> Troy got an insurance leg on his PCD on Sunday and my girl Cheers got her first two Utility legs which gave us a third and a fourth placement in the classes!!! I think you could have heard my whoops of joy in the next county!! She needs one more leg for her Utility title, and her Canadian OTCh! Anyone who trains in obedience knows how much work goes in to getting a dog ready for trials, and qualifying is the greatest reward! I'm still walking on air!
> Whoo-hoo for poodles!!!:clap2:


WOW!!!! Awesome results for the Poos at the show. Way to go to everyone and their dogs. Truly wonderful!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats to everyone..sounds like a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Big congratulations to all of you, Vibrant, on the Qs and the placements! It is wonderful to hear that the poodles were out in force--and in line when the placement ribbons were being given out!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Two Utility legs!?!?! I'm sooooooo jealous. Way to go.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Good going! How exciting to see all those great results.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh I am such *A WANT TO BE*! 

Great Job and I just know the pride you must feel and having such great dogs to work with.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Vivienne:

Big congratulations to you , Renee, and Dawn.. Way to go !!

And.. yes we do know how much effort and hard work goes into accomplishing these great titles..... WELL DONE !


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone!!
Training with my dogs is such a bonding experience for us. The titles only prove that the bond is strong enough that my dogs trust me enough to perform the exercises in a trial situation. I was really worried that Cheers may shy away from one of the judges (a big, Dr. Phil look-alike!!) during her moving stand, but she proved me wrong, and allowed all three male judges to examine her without moving a foot. I think that was the highlight of the weekend.
Now, the fact that in the first two trials Cheers figured my sit signal was actually a stand signal is another story altogether!! Gotta love 'em!!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations. I've noticed that dogs are stressed out too at a trial. They mess up the things they do perfectly at other times!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations! What fun to share such a successful time with friends. I hope you took pictures to commemorate the event.


----------

